# TTOC front page



## westcoTT (Aug 30, 2009)

Faux pas or public display of buffoonery?

I would have to say that an EGM is now needed


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Not a good advert to have that statement on the front page of the club website. It's a member issue not part of a flag waving exercise to the general public. I've asked for my name to be removed.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I certainly wouldn't plaster anything equivalent on my own web pages, that's for sure!!



westcoTT said:


> baffoonery?


I learnt a new word; cool 8)


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

A3DFU said:


> I certainly wouldn't plaster anything equivalent on my own web pages, that's for sure!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best learn how to spell it correctly then Dani! :lol:
(Bet you were being ironic)! :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

NoMark said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > I certainly wouldn't plaster anything equivalent on my own web pages, that's for sure!!
> ...


No, I wasn't ironic at all.
Remember, I'm German and though my English isn't bad there are still many words or phrases I don't know


----------



## westcoTT (Aug 30, 2009)

NoMark said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > I certainly wouldn't plaster anything equivalent on my own web pages, that's for sure!!
> ...


Ooh get you priggish :lol:

Typo on my behalf corrected :roll:


----------

